# Polk County



## robertyb (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunted on two loaded White Oaks this morning, spike and doe walked in eating acorns at 7:35 AM. One skillet head down, 9 to go.


----------



## robertyb (Sep 26, 2004)

Had two eight point bucks pushing each other around by my stand this morning. One was about 16 inch inside spread with good tine length and other was about 13 inch inside spread with a high rack. The big one got within 10 yards of me but never gave a clear broadside shot, the other I could have shot several times but let him walk. On reflection I should have shot him at twenty yards while they had antlers locked but I was having too much fun watching them do it. Oh well, tomorrow is another day, maybe next trip.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 2, 2004)

where are you from in polk county????

just curious, i grew up in polk!


----------



## robertyb (Oct 2, 2004)

I am from Cedartown, hunt mostly on Hightower Mountain.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 3, 2004)

i gotcha..... i have hunted up there some with one of my buddies, they are in a big club off to the left, right after the water tower, i think its called rod and rifle club or something like that.

you know where i am talking about?

i live in cartersville now but i did live in rockmart


----------



## robertyb (Oct 5, 2004)

Yep, I am a member and that is where I hunt, Cedartown Rod and Gun Club. Around here everyone just calls it Hightower Lake though. You were you hunting with?


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

chris himes, you know him?

i am few years younger than him i am only 23 but he used to take me up there alot before i turned 16. he has got married now and dont never call


----------



## robertyb (Oct 6, 2004)

Do I know him, he is my hunting buddy. He is married, with two kids now. We are going to muzzleloader hunt his place this weekend at his house. He and his father own a few hundred acres out on Dukes Lake Road now. Both of them live out there. 7 food plots, 4 shooting houses, a tripod and 5 ladder stands set up thus far. It is nice...
You from Rockmart? If you are you should know me.. I used to hunt with the two of you. If you are who I think you are I am the guy that left a large turkey feather under his windshield wiper on the old red S-10 while the two of you were out trying to kill a turkey. Seems like you missed one that morning he called up for you.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

small world,that was me!!! that was the first bird i ever got to shoot at and i missed it, i was 15 then. my name is robert. yeah i talk with chris on the phone about once or twice a month now..... his parents and mine just went out ot eat the other night. well, when you go hunting with them tell charles i said hey and also chris......... i was telling chris about goose hunting just the other day....... go look at the goose hunting pictures i posted up in the "thangs with wangs" forum...... tell him what he missed  

how is the hunting up there now? i know i have taken my share of doe from the place back in the days!

good talkin to you!


----------



## robertyb (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep,
Last time you went if memory serves me right Chris put you on the Pine Ridge in the big Pine tree, I think you either spooked or missed a doe and then took a nice doe later in the morning. I was there when you got it out to the road. I was also there the morning you hunted Charlie's place on the Cartersville Hwy. and shot two turkey, one was a bearded hen. The other had no beard. We did not tell you that you had messed up big time. I think you were maybe 16 then. 
The hunting on Hightower is about the same but at Chris' house we only shoot 8 point or better at least 120's or better usually. Needless to say we let a LOT walk and shoot a lot of does. I have my last two still in the freezer, both 8 points, one is 15 1/2 inside spread and other is 17 1/2 inside spread, both are probably two year olds. Saw some bigger this year before season started but we have not hunted his place yet. Passed up (read screwed up on) one very large 8 point at Hightower and passed an easy shot at a smaller 8 point. Shot two does thus far there with bow.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

the famous bearded hen story!!! i will never live that one down, it is so funny though!!! ask charles about the wood chuck story when i was about 9 years old.... you talk about happy though, i done though i killed me two gobblers in one shot..... i had that little suspicion in my mind whether it was a hen but i was too much in denial and way too excited to think that way . i still have the pictures  
 i killed a really nice buck last year out in taylorsville it was in the 130's.... i have killed at least one 8 pointer a year for the past few years but nothing huge........ kinda grown outta shootin everything that walks, all i want to kill now are big bucks. i get trigger happy on opening day of bow season and usually zap me a doe just to get it out of my system. but the duck and goose hunting is just where my heart is now, i hunt like crazy for the deer when ever duck or goose season is not in but once it rolls around all i do is waterfowl hunt!

did you see the goose pictures?


----------



## robertyb (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, that is a mess of geese. We were into duck hunting for several years but have pretty much quit in the past couple of years. Just not that many come in up at the lake. You sure have grown since last time I saw you, did not even recoginize you till you said which was you. Hollar at Chris a little later in the season when doe days are in and let's all go back and hunt the mountain again.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I Would Love To Do That, Be Nice To Go Back Hunting Out There. I Tried Callin Him At Work Today But I Missed Him. Maybe I Can Get You And Him On A Goose Hunt With Me When Season Opens Back Up.it Was Good Talkin To You, Dont Kill Too Many Deer And Stay In Touch.


----------



## FMC (Oct 17, 2004)

robertyb said:
			
		

> I am from Cedartown, hunt mostly on Hightower Mountain.



Just curious because my aunt and uncle used to own a dairy farm near hightower falls.  Is that the little mountain near hightower falls?


----------



## robertyb (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, the lake feeds the falls.


----------



## FMC (Oct 21, 2004)

robertyb said:
			
		

> Yes, the lake feeds the falls.



There is an old school on the main road and a little church and store.  If you take a left at the old school and stay on the road, you will see a two story yellow house with associated barns, etc.  That was my aunt and uncle's place until they got to old to run the dairy.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Hightower Area?*

Just Wondering If You Know The Dukes, & Quicks Out There ?? Also Clark, The Bug Man @sanfords?
You Are Taking About Antioch Scool(old). I Remember When It Was Open.


----------



## robertyb (Oct 26, 2004)

I passed up a pretty nice earwide (about 15 inch inside) 8 point buck Saturday at 1st light with my 308. I kept thinking "I wish I had my bow with me". Watched it feed around me for 30 minutes it even stood under my stand for a few minutes watching a spike come by. Went back Sunday with the bow and needless to say, did not see a single deer. I am thinking the gun is just too easy. I must be getting OLD.


----------



## FMC (Oct 27, 2004)

DCOMP54 said:
			
		

> Just Wondering If You Know The Dukes, & Quicks Out There ?? Also Clark, The Bug Man @sanfords?
> You Are Taking About Antioch Scool(old). I Remember When It Was Open.



I believe it is the old Antioch school.. I was riding my motorcycle up there the other day and noticed they were having some kind of activity there, though I am not sure what it was.  I remember when it was open as well.

Don't know any folks up there other than my relatives who are the Cochrans.  They may know the folks you're talking about.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 6, 2004)

Took my niece's boyfriend hunting this morning. He shot a really nice 9 point buck with his Mathews bow. It was his 1st deer kill ever.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2004)

Have not been up to club to see it yet but one of the other members told me we got hit by a tornado the evening of 11-23. He said we have between 25 to 50 or so acres of mature hardwoods and pines mowed down and the ones left standing are broken off half way up like toothpicks. Said one cabin is completely covered by fallen pines along with a boatdock at the cabin, and several boats on another lake are crushed by fallen trees. He said it looks like a war zone. I hope they missed my nephews boat......Any damage in Haralson County guys? Our club is just over the line in Polk County on Hightower Mtn.


----------



## Mario7979 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am from Cedartown also.  I am in a hunting club out of Esom Hill.  Just trying to get a conversation started.  I had a soso deer season.  Did not see too many deer, all does and no bucks.


----------



## ducked up (Jan 25, 2005)

too many spot lighters around esom!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 25, 2005)

Some of the best folks I  know are from Esom Hill....Hackneys, Crockers and Slaughters. Had the best rabbit hunting you could find.


----------

